# aromatic red cedar for sale



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello All,

I have a lot of aromatic red cedar for sale. These were made by edge gluing strips of cedar and dimensioning to

7/6" thick x 8" wide x 16" long.

I am asking .50 each. I would like to sell a minimum of 50 at a time.

These are perfect for box bottoms or lining drawers.

Can also be used for drawer sides or backs.

Send me an email if interested.

Thanks, John


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I would buy the whole lot if the shipping were prepaid John, LOL.


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Not to be too picky, but is that 7/16" thick?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought I would post some samples of the cedar. I went out and measured them more closely and here are the results:

1/2" thick 7 1/2" wide & approximately 16" long (+/- 1/8") on average.

They are made up with 2 to 3 pieces edge glued together. All of the stock has been machined to consistent sizes.

The actual color is much brighter.

Thanks, John


----------



## Hayley (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, John,

I am interested in some cedar, but I need to look into shipping fees and possible customs charges into canada.

Hayley


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Haley,
I'm sorry but am not shipping any of this cedar. It might also be a bit difficult to ship wood out of the US to Canada. 
I have some projects going on right now and might end up using it all. If not, I will re-post what is left, which right now is about 6,000 pieces in various sizes.


----------



## Hayley (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, John,
No problem.
I am going to look into the importing rules for future reference, as when I looked locally I was told it is difficult to find, so I may have to widen my search. Here is my email for future reference: [email protected], and I'll keep my fingers crossed. ;p Enjoy the projects!! The wood looks gorgeous!!


----------

